

Airbnb Tech Talk: Isaac Schlueter on What's New in Node.js: v0.10, streams2 - gustaf
https://www.airbnb.com/meetups/wq5cxe5m9-tech-talk-isaac-schlueter

======
dylanrw
I've been impressed by the quality of these Airbnb talks recently...

~~~
gustaf
Thanks! We're really excited about the ones lined up for this spring too

------
mathrawka
Here's a link to a presentation Isaac did back in mid-November about the same
topic. It'd be interesting to see how it has evolved since then.

[https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3685/presentations/streams2/streams...](https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3685/presentations/streams2/streams2-nodefest.pdf)

------
paulrademacher
I would prefer that these were not titled "Airbnb Tech Talk: xxx." I always
click on them thinking I'm going to learn about Airbnb infrastructure, which
is not the case, and the title then feels like just recruiting/advertising for
the company.

~~~
zephyrnh
Thanks for the feedback - I work at Airbnb, and I'd be interested in hearing
if others share this feeling (or don't).

~~~
malandrew
Mixed feelings here. Personally I see the prefix of AirBnB as a signal that
the tech talk is going to be pretty good because you guys (!) are known for
getting great speakers, and (2) the technical level of the other people at the
event is going to be relatively high so the nerding out is likely to be good.
This is based on my past experience of the tech talks. I also know the food is
going to be excellent (kudos to your chefs).

However, I could totally see how others may find prefixing your company's name
on these a bit obnoxious.

TBH, the thing that concerns me most is that these are posted to HN since they
are very SF specific. You have to live here. I'm subscribed to a fair number
of tehcnical meetup.com groups and I'd hate to start seeing everyone of note
being posted on HN because it would make the frontpage noisy.

A lot of the HNers that are interested in these tech talks have probably
already seen previous postings and been to at least one of the talks. That
being said, you should exploit email notifications as the correct venue for
generating interest in these. If I've signed up for one or more tech talks,
it's likely that I wouldn't mind hearing more about them. However to this day
I've never received and email about any of these and always become aware of
these via HN.

~~~
zephyrnh
Thanks for sharing your thoughts - RE: Talks not being local, I agree with the
comment below about livestreaming.

RE: email, we do have an email list. However, we really don't want to spam
people, so instead of opting you into it automatically, we make it opt-in
here: <https://www.airbnb.com/techtalks>.

It sounds like we may have err-ed too much on the side of being non-spammy,
and this list is not very discoverable. I still don't want to automatically
opt attendees in to the list, but given what you've said I think we'll pass
around a signup sheet at the next tech talk.

~~~
malandrew
Just make it super obvious after someone signs up. Put a huge button after
signing up that says "Email me about future tech talks"

------
arunoda
Anyone has a link to the recorded version?

------
sandwiches
Definitely going to this. Thanks!

